# jon...need help...big problem (m)



## bimmerboy (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Jon,

I'm directing a couple of issues about my BMW to you because I understand you have an incredible enthusiasm for BMW's image and customer service. Any feedback will be graciously appreciated.

I got a 2002 325Ci with around 5K miles on it.

Here's the problem in chronological order...

1. at around 2K miles the check engine light came on. I shut off the car, turned it back on and it went away. Took it to the dealer and they diagnosed it as throttle related problem. They replaced something throttle related.

2. at around 4800 miles, the check engine light, eml light, brake light, and dsc light came on. The car lost all throttle response, the car was automatically running in 4th car and would only run in 4th gear. Took it to the dealer and they did something with the throttle, but I'm not sure what they did, but it seemed as if they fixed the problem.

3. 1 week after that, at around 5K miles, the car did the same exact thing, where the check engine light, eml light, brake light, and dsc light came on. The mechanic said that the throttle cables (or something) had built up sulfur in it or carbon monoxide (i didn't really understand the mechanic) and needed cleaning. He cleaned it and said the car should be fine now, BUT this situation is currently under "investigation" with BMW in New Jersey and all dealers are working together to figure out what the problem is.
A. My question is, do you know if this is a recurring problem on many of the 2002 325Ci's or do I have a lemon? 

B. If this problem occurs again, what am I entitled to?

C. Am I suppose to just wait for the problem to occur and spend more time with the tow truck companies?

Thanks for your help,

Johnny (very frustrated BMW owner)


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Although this posting was directed to Jon, I thought that I would share some options.

May I suggest consulting a different BMW Center? Some Centers are better than others for diagnosing unusual problems. Another option is to request to have the area service representative review the problem. However, s/he may just instruct the mechanics to try a different solution that may or may not be successful. Another option is to contact BMWNA for assistance? They should be able to help in a situation in which the problem appears to defy the mechanic's repair.

1 800 831 1117


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Johnny,

You first posted about this problem a few weeks ago, and I responded sarcastically, believing that you were a troll. I'm going to assume here that you are being genuine, and in that light first apologize for my initial harsh reaction.

What you describe sounds hard to believe; however, it is concievable if you have an intermittent problem with the ECU (the computer that controls the engine, as well as the indicator lights you speak of), or an intermittent problem with the throttle body.

If it were me, I'd demand they replace these two components at this point, to eliminate them as possible suspects. Also, keep in mind that the E46 is "drive by wire" -- that is, controlling the throttle is done through electronic signals, not a throttle cable. If you have a model with an M54 engine, which would be, for the most part, any MY01 and later car, then there isn't any throttle cable at all.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

bimmerboy said:


> *
> A. My question is, do you know if this is a recurring problem on many of the 2002 325Ci's or do I have a lemon?
> 
> B. If this problem occurs again, what am I entitled to?
> ...


If your car is a lemon depends on where you live, as each state has different laws. Check with the appropriate person(s) in your area.

As far as the problem is concerned, I think at this point you should ask to speak with the service director if you have not yet done so. Tell him you are not happy with the re-occuring issue; do not tell him you think his employees don't know what they are doing as that will get you nowhere. Then, ask him if you can have him discuss the issue with his Field Service Engineer, and possibly you can have your car at the dealer next time the rep and engineer show up so that they can look further into your problem. No matter how good the tech and shop foreman are, sometimes it helps to have another well-trained person help them out in solving the problem. The only thing with this is that it happens sporadically, and as such you might not be able to replicate it on the day the rep is at the dealer. Also, you might want to place a call to BMWNA just to let them know you are unhappy so that you can have it on file that you have had several return visits, should it become more of an issue in the future.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Jonny, can you post what do the service invoices say? They usually state what was the problem and what parts were replaced.

This may help us here better understand what the issues are.


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

I am answering this on behalf of Jon. After reading the various replies that you have received, I find that there is really nothing left to add. Follow the advice already provided and consult your BMW warranty manual regarding how to find out about your rights under your State's Lemon Law if all else fails.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

bimmerboy said:


> *Hey Jon,
> 
> I'm directing a couple of issues about my BMW to you because I understand you have an incredible enthusiasm for BMW's image and customer service. Any feedback will be graciously appreciated.
> 
> ...


Bimmerboy try this http://cartalk.cars.com/Tools/lemon-states.pl


----------

